

Apple Says iPhone 6 and 6 Plus Bending Complaints Number Less Than 10 - CarlMings
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/25/apple-says-iphone-6-and-6-plus-bending-complaints-number-less-than-10/?ncid=rss&cps=gravity

======
serve_yay
The whole thing was ginned up. Same shit, different year

------
matthijs_
I have this:
[https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6553994](https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6553994)
/

[http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/2htaam/iphone_6_glass...](http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/2htaam/iphone_6_glassscreen_clicking_sound/)

Got my iPhone 3 days ago.

------
tekseven
This article was originally posted almost a week ago.

------
volune
Apple has no incentive to lie about this. None at all.

------
TheTaO
... and that too binary 10 not even decimal 10.

